# Microlaryngoscopy and bronchoscopy with excision of tracheal granuloma



## coder in mo (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know what to use for Microlaryngoscopy and bronchoscopy with excision of tracheal granuloma and airway sizing?  I'm thinking 31535, but that's a total shot in the dark.  Thanks!


----------

